# Solved: Outlook express not receiving mail



## wdohrmann

I just noticed that my outlook express has not downloaded email since last night at 7:09P.M. I clicked on the send/receive button and the screen flashes but no download. My computer was frozen on an email when I tried to use it, so I did a reset and rebooted.Everything seems to load fine, even the OE. It just won't download the emails. Any suggestions. WFD 
P.S. I just remembered that I will have to check back here to see the answer because my email alert is not working.


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *wdohrmann*

Was the e-mail that froze the computer an e-mail you were sending or receiving?
Are we looking for an e-mail that is stuck in the Outbox or still on the server?

After clicking *Send/Receive*, look at the bottom of the Outlook Express screen. You should see a tiny computer with a "Working Online" caption. Double click in the segment just to the Right of the "Working Online" segment.
The Send/Receive window should appear, click the *Errors* tab, then Right click on the error and select *Copy*.
Paste the error message here please.

Can you logon to your ISP's mail server?


----------



## wdohrmann

The email that locked up the machine was incoming. I can not send an email either. I have talked to my email provider and they took me through the steps to determine if the settings were correct and they were. As far as clinking on any think after I hit the send/receive button, it would be impossible. It lasts for about one tenth of a second. The screen kind of does a flash and then it returns to the was it was before the send/receive was clicked. Thanks for your interest. WFD


----------



## rabgary

EAFiedler said:


> Hi *wdohrmann*
> 
> After clicking *Send/Receive*, look at the bottom of the Outlook Express screen. You should see a tiny computer with a "Working Online" caption. Double click in the segment just to the Right of the "Working Online" segment.
> The Send/Receive window should appear, click the *Errors* tab, then Right click on the error and select *Copy*.
> Paste the error message here please.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do what EAFiedler said.See attached pic.


----------



## EAFiedler

Thanks *rabgary* I was just looking for my screenshot of the area.
I like yours better.


----------



## wdohrmann

When I click on the send/receive button, the screen changes in what seems like a half of the blink of an eye. I cannot see anything on that screen before it goes back to the normal OE screen. Thanks, WFD


----------



## EAFiedler

*wdohrmann*

Perhaps the Status Bar is not enabled in your Outlook Express?
To enable it, in Outlook Express:
View > Layout
Place a check mark in *Status Bar*
*Apply*, *OK* to save changes.

Look at the right lower corner of Outlook Express as shown here, I have reposted *rabgary's* picture

Where the picture shows *No new messages*, it may also be blank or it may contain a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark and the word *Error*

After you double click that area a window will appear which shows the progress, success or failure of Sending/Receiving messages.
You may need to click the *Details* button to see the *Tasks* and *Errors* tab.


----------



## wdohrmann

I checked the status bar and it was not turned on. I turned it on and it has no effect on the length of time that the screen pops up. So I cannot see what is on it. I talked to someone today who suggested that I reload windows. I am using a windows 98 program yet. Has been working great up to now with some tweaking every once in a while. I have another system with XP on it and I have as many problems with it as I do the 98. however, I am leary of reloading windows 98 inorder to reload the OE program. I've heard too many horror stories. Anyway I am kind of at my wits end to decide what to do. 
I thank you for your interest and appreciate your effort. WFD


----------



## EAFiedler

Looking at the picture in post #7, do you see the quote box that says *double click here*?
What happens when you double click that area?
The Send/Receive progress window should appear. Does it?

Reloading Windows at this point is premature.
We are looking for the error message that Outlook Express gives when you attempt to do a Send/Receive.


----------



## rabgary

You don't have to catch it when it flashes.Please just doubleclick in the area with the red line in it in the pic.


----------



## wdohrmann

Sorry, I think I finally got what you were getting at. I'm not sure why I could not see the icon of the "no new message sent" , in addition, I have to admit I don't know how to do the snapshot of the screen. However, now that I found the icon I double clicked on it as requested and the message is "the requested tasks were completed successfully". There is no progress scale is blank and nothing stated under details It appears that my outlook thinks there are no messages on my server to read? 
Is this accurate? Sorry this took so long. WFD


----------



## wdohrmann

Update, I called my email server tech and we confirmed that not all the emails have downloaded to OE. We reset the account in OE and tried it again. Nothing. So it appear that something is wrong in OE that changed when it was downloading the email it froze up on. Postini is the protection system that is used on the email server and I doubt it had anything to do with a virus or trojan. So the challenge now is to see what can be done to fix it. Thanks in advance for your help if possible. WFD


----------



## wdohrmann

Is there anyway to reload OE without reloading all of windows 98?


----------



## EAFiedler

Let's try the easy steps first. 

Create a new Identity in Outlook Express,

File > Identities > Add New Identity
Name the Identity
Click *Yes* when asked if you want to switch to the new Identity.
*Cancel* out of Importing or Upgrading if the option is given.
Recreate your E-mail account.

Send a Test message to yourself.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## rabgary

Try some of the things EAFiedler is telling you to do.Keep working with him because he knows much more about it than me.He will probably have some more suggestions.

But,if all else fails try doing a repair of Internet Explorer(which will also repair outlook express).To do this, click on Start, then Settings, then Control Panel, then click on the Add/Remove icon. Scroll down to Microsoft Internet Explorer and highligh it. Click on Remove button. In next screen, select Repair.

Wait and try some other things first though.Hopefully EAFiedler and some more people will help you figure it all out.


----------



## rabgary

Your inbox could also be corrupted.If you have any old messages in your inbox move them to another folder if you can.Close Outlook Express.Then you can delete your Inbox.dbx file.Outlook Express will create a new one next time you start it.

I think that is what EAFiedler is trying to find out by having you create another identity.


----------



## wdohrmann

Set up the new identity, and was able to receive emails. Have not been able to send any at this time. The message that was given when I tried to send is below. The email address is a valid one. I changed it . Thanks for your help. WFD

The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was '"[email protected]'. Subject 'TEST', Account: 'mail.ncn.net', Server: 'mail.ncn.net', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 553, Error Number: 0x800CCC79


----------



## rabgary

Found this on first page of results in Google.



> When you send an e-mail message that encounters a relay error, your SMTP (outgoing) e-mail server might return your e-mail message with an error message such as one of the following:
> 
> The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was '<[email protected]>'. Subject: '<Test>', Account: '<Test>', Server: '<smtp.example.com>', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '550 <[email protected]>... Relaying Denied', Port: 25, Secure (SSL): No, Server Error: 550, Error Number: 0x800CCC79.
> "The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was '<email address>'. Subject '<Test>', Account: '<Test>', Server: '<smtp.example.com>', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 553, Error Number: 0x800CCC79.
> The exact error message might vary, depending on your Internet service provider (ISP)
> 
> *Your message was rejected because the SMTP (outgoing) e-mail server did not recognize you as an authorized user*.


Seems like you may have something wrong in your settings.Many links that may help here.
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLR,GGLR:2006-44,GGLR:en&q=Server+Response%3a+%27553+sorry%2c+that+domain+isn%27t+in+my+list+of+allowed+rcpthosts


----------



## throoper

wdohrmann said:


> Set up the new identity, and was able to receive emails. Have not been able to send any at this time. The message that was given when I tried to send is below. The email address is a valid one. I changed it . Thanks for your help. WFD
> 
> The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was '"[email protected]'. Subject 'TEST', Account: 'mail.ncn.net', Server: 'mail.ncn.net', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 553, Error Number: 0x800CCC79


Check Tools>Accounts>Mail tab>Properties. Make sure there is a check in the box next to "My server requires authentication" under Outgoing Mail Server. Also check Settings... and make sure the logon info i s correct.
T.


----------



## EAFiedler

Is it an issue of not being able to Send period, or not being able to Send to this particular e-mail address?
Send a Test message to yourself. 
If you still receive an error, enable "My server requires verification" as *throoper* mentioned.


----------



## wdohrmann

When I said that I could receive emails, it was a little misleading. I can receive those in my box under a new identity. I cannot get them under the old one. In addition, I cannot send emails under either identity. I have tried to verify that all settings are correct and as far as I can tell they are. Have triple checked log on information and again it seems to be right. Password was reentered and user name checked three times. I have also gone in changed the name of the inbox.dbx file to another name and saw that it created a new one. Still not corrected.


----------



## EAFiedler

Then you can receive e-mails, the old Identity was configured incorrectly.
You just switch to using the new Identity.

When you attempted to send a Test message did you address it to yourself?
Please send a Test message again, If you receive an error message, copy and paste the entire message here.


----------



## wdohrmann

The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was '[email protected]'. Subject 'TEST', Account: 'mail.ncn.net', Server: 'mail.ncn.net', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 553, Error Number: 0x800CCC79

This is the message that I got when I tried to send a test message to myself at hotmail. Neither of the accounts will allow me to send an email and I only get emails on my new account. Thanks WFD


----------



## EAFiedler

Address the Test message to *Your* *@ncn.net* e-mail address.

For example, if your e-mail address is [email protected] then, in the *To:* field, key in: [email protected].

Then Send the message. Do not send it to your Hotmail address.


----------



## rabgary

Are you using a *free* hotmail account?If so then you can't receive mail in Outlook Express.You have to have a paid account.See pic below.


----------



## EAFiedler

rabgary said:


> Are you using a *free* hotmail account?If so then you can't receive mail in Outlook Express.You have to have a paid account.


The error message does not refer to Hotmail account settings, only that the Hotmail address was rejected.


> Server Response: '553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts


----------



## wdohrmann

Thanks for the help. I tried to send the test message to my email address at [email protected]
I immediately got a message that stated: "The message could not be sent. An error has occured. 
Thanks again. WFD


----------



## EAFiedler

Can you post the exact error message please.

Is ncn.net: Northwest Communications?
http://www.ncn.net/services/services.htm

Is your account setup like the following?
http://www.ncn.net/support/howto06/outlook_express/index.html

This window shows the username without the *@ncn.net* and *My server requires authorization* is enabled.










We have got to be getting closer to straightening this out.


----------



## wdohrmann

It appears that I did not have the authorization box checked properly causing the emails to be rejected except when sent to my own server. Your suggestions were right on target for the new identity. 
I am convinced that the old identity is contaminated somehow and I am willing to let it stay that way, but I would like to know if there is a way to move the saved emails in that account to this new account. I relatively sure it can be done, but I would like a little advice on how to do it. In the meantime thanks to EAfielder for helping get this problem resolved. You have been very persistent in the solution and I really appreciate. WFD


----------



## EAFiedler

You are welcome. Thanks for hanging in there. 

As for the messages in the original Identity, you can Import them into the new Identity.

In the new Identity:
File > Import > Messages > Microsoft Outlook Express 6 > Next
Select the old Identity to Import it into the new Identity.

Once the Import has completed, set the new Identity to appear when Outlook Express is started.
File > Identities > Manage Identities...
If not already present, place a check mark in: *Use this Identity when starting a program*
Click the drop down arrow below that and select the new Identity.


----------



## wdohrmann

This message is to Moderator * EAFiedler* Your instructions were right on target and the problem is resolved. I was able to a load the old emails into the new identity and everything is working properly again. A donaation will be made. Thanks again for your outstanding efforts. WFD


----------

